# She's a clever girl



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Harlow played in the back garden for the first time today She loved it and ran about like a nutter , she even had her 1st widdle outside im such a proud mum lol:001_wub:


























































Worn out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely chunky puppy, great pics, shes gorgeous,


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

awwww thank you


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like she enjoyed herself..great pics..


----------



## sallydog34 (Sep 5, 2009)

Holy Hannah of Cuteness!!! My dog got into our garden and ever since wont stop eating the food that is growing in there! lol


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw shes gorgeous,love the worn out one, and well done for going outside


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww shes KA-YOOT!.. before you know it she be a big lady...


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

she's gorgeous hun


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys  she has been fantastic, she had her first outdoor poo today too :biggrin5: Such a change from beginning of last week , she would just sit on my feet and whimpered. Im so chuffed.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's gorgeous xx


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank yoou  x


----------

